# ADA Malaya “Dirt” problem



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

I just used malaya for the first time and had something similar happen. I think that it might be the dust from the malaya. It covered everything in the tank and it stuck really well to some plants and wood in the tank. I have never had this issue with Amazonia. The dust from the Amazonia usually just wiped right off.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

That looks like diatoms it is just part of cycling the tank not from the malaya, while the Malaya will cover things in dust if disturbed it will be the same color as the substrate.

Len


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I have the same setup with Africana .Everything is crystal clear.


----------

